# drywall sanding



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Make sure you are using drywall sandpaper. It looks like the screen on your windows. Regular sandpaper will clog up in a minute.


----------



## Mthrboard (Nov 28, 2007)

It will work, but you'll have to do it very carefully, or you'll sand off too much mud and have to start over again. You don't need to use the specific drywall sanding sheets or screens, I used a palm sander with regular sandpaper to smooth a 7 square foot section of wall after my father-in-law used what seemed like an entire gallon of mud on it. It will get *VERY* dusty very fast, even with a vacuum to remove the dust, so wear a dust mask and goggles. Work in one small area at a time, and go in quick shots, checking for smoothness often.


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

Get a particulate mask and a sanding pole and go to work. Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You can rent a power sander with a vacuum at many rental places. That would be the fastest and least mess....


----------

